# Baby found dead in garbage; 18-year-old arrested



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 29, 2018)

Report From WAFF 18 Huntsville,AL (I live in Alabama)

CLOVIS, CA (KFSN/CNN) – An 18-year-old was arrested on suspicion of involuntary manslaughter and child endangerment after police say she gave birth without seeking medical help for herself or her child.


Police were called to 18-year-old Angelena Hamilton’s home Wednesday after someone reported seeing blood on the driveway and something bloody in a trash can.

Officers found a deceased, newborn girl in the garbage. They say the child’s own mother made the body dump.

Hamilton didn’t tell anyone she was pregnant, police say, harboring the secret even from her own family. The family was heartbroken when they found out, according to detectives.

The 18-year-old told police she gave birth on Wednesday but didn’t seek medical help for herself or her child. Detectives say they don’t know why Hamilton chose to deliver the child alone.

Police believe the baby was alive and breathing at the time of birth. An autopsy has been scheduled to find out how she died.

After getting rid of the body, Hamilton carried on with class at Clovis Community College, like nothing happened, police say.

"It's devastating to realize that a newly born baby's life was lost, and that an 18-year-old made the decision she made to do this,” said Chief Matt Basgall with the Clovis Police Department.

_Copyright 2018 KFSN, Clovis Police via CNN. All rights reserved._


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well that's not ideal


----------



## Xzi (Jan 29, 2018)

Well, at least it wasn't prom night so she didn't complete the stereotype.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well, at least it wasn't prom night so she didn't complete the stereotype.


What the fuck there's a White Girl stereotype about dumping babies in the garbage on prom????


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 29, 2018)

Anybody from Alabama who uses GBATemp?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 29, 2018)

Yay my day is ruined!


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 29, 2018)

Here is a video from news article: 
http://raycomgroup.videodownload.worldnow.com/RAYCOMGROUP_20180129013147590AB.mp4

They don't mention how far along in the pregnancy she was. They say the baby was breathing according to autopsy but how can someone be late in pregnancy and not be noticed that she is pregnant? Your body becomes fuckin huge.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

and thats why humans suck


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> They don't mention how far along in the pregnancy she was. They say the baby was breathing according to autopsy but how can someone be late in pregnancy and not be noticed that she is pregnant? Your body becomes fuckin huge.


unless they lived away from her, but who knows, I guess we'll find out more as time goes on.

this is still sad


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Here is a video from news article:
> http://raycomgroup.videodownload.worldnow.com/RAYCOMGROUP_20180129013147590AB.mp4
> 
> They don't mention how far along in the pregnancy she was. They say the baby was breathing according to autopsy but how can someone be late in pregnancy and not be noticed that she is pregnant? Your body becomes fuckin huge.


I've seen a report that Oprah did of something similar happening a few years back. Supposedly a girl can wear large sweatshirts and pass it off as weight gain as long as nobody is too close to them


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2018)

What a stupid waste of carbon of a woman. I hope she gets what's coming to her in prison. Heartless bitch, doing that a a child. Just lynch her already.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What a stupid waste of carbon of a woman. I hope she gets what's coming to her in prison. Heartless bitch, doing that a a child. Just lynch her already.


To play devil's advocate a bit, she's 18 and certainly didn't have the knowledge base to make an informed decision on what to do once pregnant.  This is also Alabama, so teen pregnancy is likely highly stigmatized and abstinence-only education is probably what's taught in schools.  There are a lot of contributing factors when something like this happens, the blame isn't isolated to one person.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> To play devil's advocate a bit, she's 18 and certainly didn't have the knowledge base to make an informed decision on what to do once pregnant.  This is also Alabama, so teen pregnancy is likely highly stigmatized and abstinence-only education is probably what's taught in schools.  There are a lot of contributing factors when something like this happens, the blame isn't isolated to one person.



Okay? I realize that it's an issue, but that doesn't justify murder. But she should have sought help, she shouldn't have killed the child, I don't care what her excuses are, there's no justifiable infanticide.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But she should have sought help, she shouldn't have killed the child, I don't care what her excuses are, there's no justifiable infanticide.


Absolutely I agree, but the conditions that led to that infant's death are going to persist even after this happened, and that will cause more of the same.  Which is why "prom night dumpster baby" was already a common phrase in America.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Absolutely I agree, but the conditions that led to that infant's death are going to persist even after this happened, and that will cause more of the same.  Which is why "prom night dumpster baby" was already a common phrase in America.



It's a mess, that's all I can say. Whoever impregnated her also needs to be held accountable. Ugh. I hate people some days, people who do this shit.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> To play devil's advocate a bit, she's 18 and certainly didn't have the knowledge base to make an informed decision on what to do once pregnant.  This is also Alabama, so teen pregnancy is likely highly stigmatized and abstinence-only education is probably what's taught in schools.  *There are a lot of contributing factors when something like this happens, the blame isn't isolated to one person*.



Excuses. Nothing short of excuses. Sorry, this ONE person made the SOLE choice that led to the actions being discussed. You're not playing devil's advocate, you're shrugging off the fact that she IS an adult. A retarded whore, at that, but still an ADULT. You don't just freak the fuck out and think "Oh, you're going in the trash." NO LOGICAL PERSON WOULD DO THAT. If she REALLY didn't want to have this baby? I could only imagine what her other options are.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 30, 2018)

For everyone in here if things get too out of hand I will close the thread


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> It's a mess, that's all I can say. Whoever impregnated her also needs to be held accountable. Ugh. I hate people some days, people who do this shit.



Only on the grounds of neglect. The father/ex-father didn't kill the child.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Excuses. Nothing short of excuses. Sorry, this ONE person made the SOLE choice that led to the actions being discussed. You're not playing devil's advocate, you're shrugging off the fact that she IS an adult. A retarded whore, at that, but still an ADULT. You don't just freak the fuck out and think "Oh, you're going in the trash." NO LOGICAL PERSON WOULD DO THAT. If she REALLY didn't want to have this baby? I could only imagine what her other options are.


She's an "adult" by one year.  She's also a teen in Alabama, so her education has been poor at best, and sex ed basically non-existent.  Also good luck finding an abortion clinic in that state or finding somebody to give you the money and support for it.  Like I said, many factors, and until attitudes change on both a state and education level in certain places, this is going to keep happening.

Calling her a whore is a good example of why she didn't want anyone to know she was pregnant.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 30, 2018)

The moral here is: If you don't want to risk it, close your god damned legs. Or better yet? Swallow...

The only extenuating circumstance that would even remotely be viable? Rape. Even then? She is still the one who CHOSE this path. She needs help. Still a wreckless and selfish move.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 30, 2018)

I can make so many darkhumor jokes right now... anyway it's terrible, really terrible. But how stigmatized it is in some states with proper sexed, I'm not really surprised that it ended like this.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> She's an "adult" by one year.  She's also a teen in Alabama, so her education has been poor at best



Hey! I take offense to that!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The moral here is: If you don't want to risk it, close your god damned legs. Or better yet? Swallow...
> 
> The only extenuating circumstance that would even remotely be viable? Rape. Even then? She is still the one who CHOSE this path. She needs help. Still a wreckless and selfish move.


Yeah and maybe if any adult in the entire state would've told her about birth control or the Plan B pill or any of the modern options for sexual health then this never would've happened.  Instead they probably said, "Jesus says not to do the no-no things" and left it at that.



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Hey! I take offense to that!


It is what it is, the entire country is pretty far down the list of worldwide rankings on education.  

In addendum, after High School matters more than everything up to then.  A lot of what is taught by the big textbook makers (Rand McNally, etc) is a whitewashed, milquetoast viewpoint on things anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

And people say Abstinence is a bad way to go. Pffffft


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 30, 2018)

-snipperysnipp-



Xzi said:


> To play devil's advocate a bit, she's 18 and certainly didn't have the knowledge base to make an informed decision on what to do once pregnant.  This is also Alabama, so teen pregnancy is likely highly stigmatized and abstinence-only education is probably what's taught in schools.  There are a lot of contributing factors when something like this happens, the blame isn't isolated to one person.


JESUS CHRIST NO

The age of 18 is already an adult and well-developed brain to make the decision "hey  maybe I shouldn't have sex with that boy and murder the living human inside me". Hell at age 12 I could've told you that. There is clearly something wrong in this girl's head. It's pretty revolting to just birth a baby, bag it up or some such, throw it in a garbage bin, and go to straight to class.

God there is so much involved with child birth I don't understand how some people can toss out a baby and keep walking around. Some women can't walk for days after giving birth.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 30, 2018)

For the most part I am of the "this counts as world news?" persuasion here. It is here though so I will play.

Re fathers.
Given age of consent in Alabama (I assume this is where it all went down) is 16 then unless they were aware of the birth and resulting actions I fail to see where they would come in here. On the other hand if the prosecutor and/or judge wants to... heavily suggest that they witness the resulting court proceedings (assuming there are any and it is not pled out beforehand) I would be OK with that.

Age of consent and age of criminal responsibility both would appear to be passed here so there is also that. On the other hand I don't doubt the woman in question was in a horrible frame of mind following all this and "run away" is sadly all too common a default. I don't know the precise situation on the ground in Alabama for this sort of thing but know enough to know (though for the most part if place = bible belt then such facilities are not so hot) it is not a shining beacon of support and options. Hopefully that is not also reflected in the resulting psychological assessment and care provided. While I don't argue that a measure of responsibility rests with the mother I do also see a massive failure of the system that is hard to ignore in this.



Pluupy said:


> "hey  maybe I shouldn't have sex with that boy and murder the living human inside me"


That's not even a simplification of events there. Also the second part of that phrase is typically and widely used in condemnation of abortion (and there are issues with that vis a vis what counts as a human) which is a different discussion again. Whether you intended that or not I do not know but it is a known phrase and thus I mention it.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> To play devil's advocate a bit, she's 18 and certainly didn't have the knowledge base to make an informed decision on what to do once pregnant.


That makes no sense. At 18 you definitely should know what to do when pregnant. Go see a doctor, tell your parents, tell a teacher. Any of those would've worked.  If she didn't know to do one of those things it's not because of her age. It's cause she's an idiot.

You're right that there are circumstances surrounding this that are also to blame, but she's definitely the person that's ultimately guilty. Abstinence only is an idiotic practice though. As is this whole anti abortion anti contraceptives pro religion bullshit in rural america.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 30, 2018)

Rofl, white trash.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2018)

Memoir said:


> NO LOGICAL PERSON WOULD DO THAT. If she REALLY didn't want to have this baby? I could only imagine what her other options are.



Nobody is saying she acted logically, but then people rarely do no matter how much they like to think they do. Put anyone under the right kind of pressure and logical thinking is no longer something you could do if you tried & she might have not had much to go on in the first place.

I think she's got enough problems of her own, without the world trying to heap more on to her.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> That makes no sense.


Welcome to Alabama.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 30, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Welcome to Alabama.



Gross... I'd rather go to Nebraska..


----------

